# Door panel removal



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to get most of the inside door panel off of the driver's side so I can fix my stiff window, but couldn't get the bloody window lever off, is there a way that I couldn't see? Do I just keep pulling until it comes off?

Also, I don't suppose there's an alternative to those plastic snaps that hold the door panel on is there? They ripped through the door panel itself in several places.

Thanks!
Dustin


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

there is a little c-clip behind the window handle that u have 2 pull out before the handle comes out and there isnt anything u can use to hold the door panel in unless u want 2 see screws in ur doorpanel from the outside but u can fix the door panel with fiberglass like i did


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks! It was something so stupid and had to be simple.

Dustin


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

With fiberglass? You mean stuffing it between the door and the panel?


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

no my panel in the back (freakin cardboard) tore so i cut some fiberglass and mixed up the resign so that i could repair the tear then i sanded it down and now its as good as new


----------

